# Option 5 Destination Rotation Single



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone have any experience, or thoughts, on this pedal. It sounds really cool. I am interested in getting one, but its pretty expensive. I would love to hear some feedback if anyone owns one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I went on a rotary speaker search last year and after playing the DRS, the Roto-Sim and Rotary Phaser I settled on an Eventide ModFactor. Quite by accident I'll add too. Just had a chance to get one and took it. Best darn rotary sim I've used to date. Wish I could run in stereo really. And as a bonus you get a great chorus, phaser (with a killer univibe setting), flanger, undulator, tremolo, vibrato, ring mod and wah too...


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, iaresee. Maybe I'll try one of those. However, I don't think you made my decision any easier. lol


iaresee said:


> I went on a rotary speaker search last year and after playing the DRS, the Roto-Sim and Rotary Phaser I settled on an Eventide ModFactor. Quite by accident I'll add too. Just had a chance to get one and took it. Best darn rotary sim I've used to date. Wish I could run in stereo really. And as a bonus you get a great chorus, phaser (with a killer univibe setting), flanger, undulator, tremolo, vibrato, ring mod and wah too...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I played the Option 5 DR and it was pretty fantastic sounding. There's a few guys here who are owners/enthusiasts of the actual rotary units, and of course they feel there is no substitute. That's very likely true. But if your like me and the bulk of your listening experience with these units is on recorded media, than you'll love the way it sounds. It's not like any vibe, chorus , or flanger I've ever tried. 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Shawn. I agree there isn't a substitute for a Leslie speaker, but there is a substitute for lugging around a huge Leslie speaker, and that to me seems to be the Option 5. Thanks for your input as to the quality.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Line 6 Roto-Machine and a Vibra-tone type cab excised from an old Kawai organ. The pedal does a nice job of nailing the tone from the actual physical rotating-baffle unit. I can't comment on how good a job it does with the dual-rotor emulation. Behringer makes a clone of the Line 6 unit ( http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/RM600.aspx ) for less money. Quite apart from the plastic chassis, there is the matter of the speed-switching. Line 6 uses a dual-pressure switch system. Light presses to the foot treadle let you ramp up and ramp down, and a heavy press that produces a click does the bypass/engage switching. Behringer uses something akin to the old Boss Super Feedbacker, where only one switch sits under the foot treadle, and if you want it to work a different way, you have to hold it down for a bit. That can interfere with the fluidity of use of the pedal.

Regardless of what seems to provide the best aural bang for the buck for you, most people I have spoken with tend to agree that you get less than 50% of the aural pleasure of a true rotating speaker if you use even the most expensive pedal you can find in mono. This effect *demands* a dual amp setup. I will confirm that. If you try one out in a store, insist on an extra patch cable and plug it in to two amps.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have an Option 5 DR. IMHO, the best rotary pedal out there and the sounds that come out of it are stellar. Very nice compact size for the pedal board. A keeper![youtube=Option]KP4e7E8_WkE[/youtube]


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Where did you get it, Mario, and how much did it run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Vox71 said:


> Where did you get it, Mario, and how much did it run you if you don't mind me asking?



Actually...I traded a guy from TGP straight up for a Foxrox Octron. I figured I could always get another Octron (and I did). I know the DR is not cheap, but it does the Leslie thing like nothing I have ever tried. Keep your eyes open here...they do come up for sale every now and then. You do see them forsale a little more often on TGP, but with the way the dollar is at the moment you might as well buy a new one in Canada. Good Luck!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I have one as well. Great for funky type rythmn guitar stuff. It adds quite a boost to the signal, so I roll the vol as well as the trble off a bit on my Strat as it gets brite. A bit noisy, but a great effect, used sparingly. 

CT.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Vox71 here's a link that will help. Ooops site's down here's the address.

axeandyoushallreceive.com

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Rugburn, I already know about that site. I have bought stuff from them. Scott is a really nice guy to deal with.

Thanks for all the helpful responses, guys. I will keep my eye out for a used one to save some dough, but I want this pedal badly, and don't know how long I can hold out.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I use one, it has a great sound and the drive boost can sound good. Sometimes I swear you think the speaker is actually rotating.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man that PGS demo of the Option has incited lust in my something or other, love that sound.


----------

